# Fantasy Campground



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Wife and I have talked about this a bit. While we are not in a position financially to buy or biuld a Camp Ground we have often discussed what our vision of a great campground would be.

1. It would be designed to accomodate everyone, not matter the disability. (IE: Wheel Chair etc)
2. It would be family oriented with programs for all age groups through adult.
3. It would be close to or abutting a body of water so that canoes, kayaks, paddle boats and swimming was available.
4. A majority of the sites would be wooded with ample room between sites.
5. Main roads would be paved. 
6. Wooded Safari Sites would also be available and cater to RV and Tent enthusiasts.
7. Sites would be set up to accomodate specific models of RV IE: Motorhome sites that are pull-throughs with 50 amp service with a surface designed and capable of properly supporting heavy leveling jacks. Back-in or pull through sites for Travel Trailers and Hybrids. Tents sites with level grassy or like padded surface.
8. The entrance would be wide, gated and easy to get through.
9. The camp ground would be far enough away from roads, traffic or other noise to provide a peaceful setting.
10. The camp store would have essentials and novelties at reasonable rates to reduce any need to run out to the store for something that was forgotten.
11. The Lodge would be large and roomy with an area for games such as pool tables, ping-pong or arcade games, a room where movies could be shown for kids or adults. It would also have an area that is quiet and set aside for adults for reading or relaxing with windows over looking the water or some other pleasing scenery. The main function room could accomodate a variety of events and would have hardwood floors and vaulted ceilings and smell of cedar or pine. A large feild stone fire place would invite some one to recline in a chair and warm themselves in front of it. It would be a welcoming place to be regardless of weather or time of season.
12. There would be walking and Bike trails.
13. Of course it would never rain except during the hours of 1 am and 5 am. During the day it would be 75 degrees and sunny.

there....


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

You and me both................can't ever see us being in the position to build/own, but it sure would be fun (I think). We dream about it but have to settle for just camping for now - not such a bad deal!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup, all of the above except it would be on a significant body of swimmable/boatable/fishable water and there will be a large dog yard with Agility equipment and a "life guard" to be sure everyone is safe, dog swimming, and a short-stay kennel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can I come and camp Eric??









We've definetly thought about amenities as well. One thing I'd add to the list would be a clean bath house. Tile, or even colored sealed concrete, but designed to be steam cleaned regularly, as in multiple times per day rather than once a season.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Laundry facilities.
Swimming pool, with at least part of it indoors and heated for all seasons.
Fire pits.
No mud!
Cable or satellite tv (for those days when it does rain).
No loud music allowed.
Propane delivered to site.
Firewood delivered to site.
Level sites....caliche or concrete or asphalt.
Beach.

Now, when you get this set up, call me and we'll reserve a site......









Mark


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll add one here...

Dog friendly, off-leash hiking trails.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I'll add one here...
> 
> Dog friendly, off-leash hiking trails.


You may have to wait for this one...Tina rarely lets Eric off-leash


----------



## FinsUp (Jul 10, 2009)

No golf carts.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

x2 on the dog friendly amenities. I always thought a short stay kennel would be a great idea, I'd be willing to pay an extra fee for that. A separate dog swimming area too. My retreivers love to swim in a lake, but there are few places that allow it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry Eric I couldn't go to your campground....No WIFI

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I'll add one here...
> 
> Dog friendly, off-leash hiking trails.


You may have to wait for this one...Tina rarely lets Eric off-leash








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it would be in a central location where every Outbacker I know and love could visit







. No one would further than 4 hours away.

Fantasy RV Campground?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All of the above, but with fenced pet friendly sites, so our little fuzzy friends would have to wrap their leash around all the stuff us 2 leggeds bring with us. I have actually given this lots of thought as I would say have many others on here!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2 to 3 acres per site.









No power..no water...no electric. Plenty of trails to ride our motorcyles (in/out of camp), great fishing, hiking trails, small stream for kids to play in.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

spaces with trees for shade WITH water, elec, and Wifi! oh, and a firepit is mandatory.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

johnp said:


> Sorry Eric I couldn't go to your campground....No WIFI
> 
> John










You and my kids! Dog kennel is an excellent idea. For those of us with younger kids... really great kiddie water features. Older teens...arcade/ wifi area with their own snack bar.

Roomy, private, level sites...nice pad or deck area.

And complimentary breakfast/hot coffee/newspaper brought to your door on Sundays!!!! YEAH!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

funny---but I've been to alot of campgrounds that have most if not all of the original amenities---some even with the pet friendly runs

but none with the pet friendly fenced sites---that would be rockin!!!!

my favorite is the one centrally located to other outbackers!! when I was in NJ in July, driving around the campground, I saw three OBs, none of which had heard of this site and thought I was crazy when I asked them--they were like "Whaaaa???" so I enlightened them, but I haven't seen anybody on here that fit their description, so must notta listend to me lolol

the other necessity is the STRONG wifi at every site....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Key west and everyone has a beach front site...the rest really does not matter.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Key west and everyone has a beach front site...the rest really does not matter.


Ahhhh.... you bringing the bug spray?!?


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive always thought about this same thing...

A big pool and jacuzzi!
A small cafe/snack bar with reasonable prices! maybe only open for the best pancake breakfast you ever had in the morning, and the bi-weekly rib and tri-tip feast in the evenings. Ice cream cones during the day in the summer, hot chocolate, coffee and cinnamon buns in the winter
A big grass field for football and other fun
horseshoe pits that are maintained
Shady trees, large, clean, level sites with a nice table and a fire pit
Kegerator next to the power pole?

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

At this point I would not change a thing my trailer fits me good, but my perfect campsite is the one with a fire and friends to share it. The campground and equipment is important but friends and family make it the best, every time I thinking about the great trips I had, it was who I camped with the made it so special.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mmonti said:


> Ive always thought about this same thing...
> 
> A big pool and jacuzzi!
> A small cafe/snack bar with reasonable prices! maybe only open for the best pancake breakfast you ever had in the morning, and the bi-weekly rib and tri-tip feast in the evenings. Ice cream cones during the day in the summer, hot chocolate, coffee and cinnamon buns in the winter
> ...


Wow, this is the type of place that Oregon Camper LOVES! Did you see this one Jim? Is it on your list?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In order to have this dream campground, it would come with a price. I m camping over Labor Day in Wildwood area of NJ and with tax its 66 dollars a night. For many, thats big dollars but for this area, unfortunately more normal than I like. Sorry, didn t mean to burst the bubble


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... All great ideas, but it would have to have a great name as well. Something that really encompasses and describes in a single word all the promise, beauty and fun of such a wonderful Shangri-la.

I'm thinking...








*Wolfwood!*









Happy Trails,
Doug

(You do realize Eric, that is what you just described?)


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... All great ideas, but it would have to have a great name as well. Something that really encompasses and describes in a single word all the promise, beauty and fun of such a wonderful Shangri-la.
> 
> I'm thinking...
> 
> ...


So ok Judy,Cathy and all the four foots and winged friends and let me not leave out Staff.................when can I make my reservations? Just line us up for someplace to hike and kayak(that could be off sight ) we don't fish ,but do like campfires and the "doggie girls" just like to hangout in their crate or my lap.we can use the small dog run for the grandkid sons,so they will stay out of the pond when we aren't lookingHa! Ha!

Really if we ever get up your way we sure would like to at least stop by and see your beautiful home and get to talk to the wonderfull caretakers(Judy & Kathy) in person. Oh and of course Eric and all the other OBers that could make it.

lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doug has...._maybe_...._perhaps_....exagerated _just_ a little.....but we sure appreciate the vote!!!
















Lynn, let us know when you'd like "reservations" and they're your's!! Wolfwood is here to stay so there's plenty of time for the planning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ive always thought about this same thing...
> 
> A big pool and jacuzzi!
> A small cafe/snack bar with reasonable prices! maybe only open for the best pancake breakfast you ever had in the morning, and the bi-weekly rib and tri-tip feast in the evenings. Ice cream cones during the day in the summer, hot chocolate, coffee and cinnamon buns in the winter
> ...


Wow, this is the type of place that Oregon Camper LOVES! Did you see this one Jim? Is it on your list?








[/quote]

Ugh...Yea, I made reservations already. It's called Camp Starbucks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ive always thought about this same thing...
> 
> A big pool and jacuzzi!
> A small cafe/snack bar with reasonable prices! maybe only open for the best pancake breakfast you ever had in the morning, and the bi-weekly rib and tri-tip feast in the evenings. Ice cream cones during the day in the summer, hot chocolate, coffee and cinnamon buns in the winter
> ...


Wow, this is the type of place that Oregon Camper LOVES! Did you see this one Jim? Is it on your list?








[/quote]

Ugh...Yea, I made reservations already. It's called Camp Starbucks.
[/quote]
Espressos AND hookups? Way cool!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> My Wife and I have talked about this a bit. While we are not in a position financially to buy or biuld a Camp Ground we have often discussed what our vision of a great campground would be.
> 
> 1. It would be designed to accomodate everyone, not matter the disability. (IE: Wheel Chair etc)
> 2. It would be family oriented with programs for all age groups through adult.
> ...


Well if you are ever in the heart of Ohio's Amish Country, 98% of what you describe and some of the additions that others have put on this thread is at a place called Whispering Hills RV Park near Shreve, OH. We are seasonal campers there and it is a wonderful place. The website is www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com but I must warn you now that the website does not do the park justice in any way shape or form. We held a small Midwest Rally there in July and here is the thread from that, there are some pictures that I took posted throughout the thread and comments about the park from some of the attendees. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24409


----------

